# Posting to classifieds question



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

yes.


----------



## madkasel (Nov 12, 2009)

You need to be a member for 2 weeks (which you are) and have 20 solid non-spammy posts and then the mods open it up to you. Note you don't have to start new threads ... can just join existing conversations. Take your time on it ... I hear that spamming can get you reset to zero.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

What madkasel said, I can add that the admins usually open up the classifieds to you the day after your 20th "GOOD" post. Make sure you read the Classifieds Rules and be extra careful of spammers, a lot of this lately. Also use the Feedback Forum to let others know who is and isn't honest and trustworthy to deal with.


----------



## dblockwo (Jun 15, 2021)

thanks madkasel & archeryfanatic1. Appreciate the help! I’ll poke around the forums and see where i could contribute. Thanks!



madkasel said:


> You need to be a member for 2 weeks (which you are) and have 20 solid non-spammy posts and then the mods open it up to you. Note you don't have to start new threads ... can just join existing conversations. Take your time on it ... I hear that spamming can get you reset to zero.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

dblockwo.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## kansasboy91 (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah this is also an issue for me. I have a B3 Ghost BG and can’t post it yet!!! Lol


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

kansasboy91 said:


> Yeah this is also an issue for me. I have a B3 Ghost BG and can’t post it yet!!! Lol


Yet you just did.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Read the rules and regs


----------



## Patagucci (Jun 23, 2021)

dblockwo said:


> Got a couple bows I’m trying to sell, but when I try to post them the classifieds forum doesn’t show up as an option. Am I missing something?


You have to be a user for 2 weeks and post 20 times


----------



## GABowHunter65 (Aug 31, 2021)

dblockwo said:


> Got a couple bows I’m trying to sell, but when I try to post them the classifieds forum doesn’t show up as an option. Am I missing something?


Probably do not have access if you are a new user. Need 20 posts


----------



## Xanders5 (Jan 22, 2021)

So does posting here count towards my 20?


----------



## Xanders5 (Jan 22, 2021)

I hope they do!


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Xanders5 said:


> I hope they do!


These kind of posts will get deleted. You need to have 20 *quality* (contributing to the community) posts, not spamming one-liners. Too many posts like this, to try to raise post count, can get you banned.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Patagucci said:


> You have to be a user for 2 weeks and post 20 times





GABowHunter65 said:


> Probably do not have access if you are a new user. Need 20 posts





Xanders5 said:


> So does posting here count towards my 20?


Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## UpperLeft_Chronicles (Oct 13, 2021)

I was kindve confused as well, was hoping to find some deals on a new bow but, guess I will wait until the hunting seasons over here are gone and past to find backup bow 🙄 at least it discourages spam I guess


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

UpperLeft_Chronicles said:


> I was kindve confused as well, was hoping to find some deals on a new bow but, guess I will wait until the hunting seasons over here are gone and past to find backup bow 🙄 at least it discourages spam I guess


What's to be confused about? Archery Talk is not a Buy & Sell, it's a community building forum. The Classified section is a perk to those people who chose to be active members in the community. The rules not only help discourage scammers, but also help week down those people that aren't here to be a part of the community and only want to buy and sell stuff.


----------



## UpperLeft_Chronicles (Oct 13, 2021)

Just that it wasn't listed anywhere and had to dig through forums to see why. On rokslide it at least stated the rules in a notification. It makes sense to me, I'm just saying it was confusing at first because it was not clearly stated anywhere. Have no issue being a part of community, talking, and sharing experiences.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

UpperLeft_Chronicles said:


> Just that it wasn't listed anywhere and had to dig through forums to see why. On rokslide it at least stated the rules in a notification. It makes sense to me, I'm just saying it was confusing at first because it was not clearly stated anywhere. Have no issue being a part of community, talking, and sharing experiences.


Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## UpperLeft_Chronicles (Oct 13, 2021)

Thank you! Glad to be here


----------

